# Animal shelter funding. Please help



## Harry12348 (Mar 24, 2019)

Animal shelter about to be shut down due to lack of funds and lots of innocent lovely animals will die as there are not enough homes to transfer them. Please help stop this. It is not a difficult target to reach!


----------



## Harry12348 (Mar 24, 2019)

Harry12348 said:


> Animal shelter about to be shut down due to lack of funds and lots of innocent lovely animals will die as there are not enough homes to transfer them. Please help stop this. It is not a difficult target to reach!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sorry but requests. for help funding are not allowed


----------

